# Moving to Oliva



## Lucinda42

Hi 

We are currently in the process of buying a property in Oliva
I have a son who is 6 in August and need to try and get him into a school

We cannot move until December/January due to my current work situation
I am going over for a quick visit next week
I will try and speak to someone at the Ajuntament d'Oliva

Has anybody got any advice they can give us

Thanks



Lucinda


----------



## xabiaxica

Lucinda42 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are currently in the process of buying a property in Oliva
> I have a son who is 6 in August and need to try and get him into a school
> 
> We cannot move until December/January due to my current work situation
> I am going over for a quick visit next week
> I will try and speak to someone at the Ajuntament d'Oliva
> 
> Has anybody got any advice they can give us
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda


hi & welcome

you really shouldn't have problems getting your son into school at any time of year - but yes, it won't hurt to pay a visit to the ayuntamiento to find out exactly what they require there - if you've read the education sticky you'll know it can vary from town to town

although the official registration time is around easter, they realise that people move at all times of year & your son is entitled to a school place

if by any chance the nearest school/school of your choice is full, he will be enrolled in a different school & you can apply next year at registration time for him to be moved


----------



## Stravinsky

Lucinda42 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are currently in the process of buying a property in Oliva
> I have a son who is 6 in August and need to try and get him into a school
> 
> We cannot move until December/January due to my current work situation
> I am going over for a quick visit next week
> I will try and speak to someone at the Ajuntament d'Oliva
> 
> Has anybody got any advice they can give us
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Lucinda


Hi and welcome Lucinda. I'm in the Oliva area so any help, dont hesitate to ask

Ajuntament Oliva

Oliva Information site


----------



## Ally&Dave

Hi, 
Thanks for posting so much useful info...some of which I did'nt even know I wanted and needed to know. 
Anyway...we're moving to Oliva on 1st October and we still don't know what are we going to do about schooling our two children. 
My son is 6 (already a Year 2 in England). If I take him to a local valenciano school...which year or class will they put him in? He's top of his class in England with reading and maths...but his spanish..and valenciano are very basic. (I don't intend to pay for an international school)
My daughter is only 5 - are there any preschools or reception classes? 
Are there plenty of english kids around this free local schools? I mean enough ...so that my kids won't feel funny? 
I don't speak much spanish..yet. How will I communicate with these local schools? 
Thanks again 

Ally


----------



## xabiaxica

Ally&Dave said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for posting so much useful info...some of which I did'nt even know I wanted and needed to know.
> Anyway...we're moving to Oliva on 1st October and we still don't know what are we going to do about schooling our two children.
> My son is 6 (already a Year 2 in England). If I take him to a local valenciano school...which year or class will they put him in? He's top of his class in England with reading and maths...but his spanish..and valenciano are very basic. (I don't intend to pay for an international school)
> My daughter is only 5 - are there any preschools or reception classes?
> Are there plenty of english kids around this free local schools? I mean enough ...so that my kids won't feel funny?
> I don't speak much spanish..yet. How will I communicate with these local schools?
> Thanks again
> 
> Ally


Hi & welcome

if you have a look at the first post on this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/62551-education-spain.html you can work out which school 'year' both your children will be age-appropriate for

at their age they will have no problems picking up both Spanish & Valenciano 

I don't know how many English kids there are in Oliva, but I really wouldn't worry about it - they'll be chattering away in Spanish in no time

my girls were 5 & nearly 9 when they started in the state system & they both study in both languages

the younger has just started her first year of secondary school & her big sister is in her final year of obligatory schooling, but will carry on to do bachillerato (like A levels) for 2 years after that

as for you......you'll just have to learn Spanish, although I'm sure there are translators advertising in the local papers to get you going, although in most ayuntamientos & schools _someone_ will be able to speak some English!! Don't worry about Valenciano - after 8 years here I can't speak it, although I can read it & understand a lot of it spoken.

for you - just concentrate on learning Spanish


----------



## andreachud

Hi 
I know this is an old post, but I would be gratefull if you could give me an insight into what its like living in Oliva/Gandia with kids? We are planning a permanent move to gandia in the next 6 months and my only worry is how the kids will fit in (5 and 2) and if they (and me) are going to make friends. Itwould be really nice to talk to somewhere who has already been through the move.

Many thanks
x


----------



## djfwells

Do you have work over here ?
I only ask as that will have a bearing on the arrangements you will need to consider for healthcare etc....


----------



## Stravinsky

andreachud said:


> Hi
> I know this is an old post, but I would be gratefull if you could give me an insight into what its like living in Oliva/Gandia with kids? We are planning a permanent move to gandia in the next 6 months and my only worry is how the kids will fit in (5 and 2) and if they (and me) are going to make friends. Itwould be really nice to talk to somewhere who has already been through the move.
> 
> Many thanks
> x


I cant help with the kids side of it I'm afraid, but if you read my earlier post in this thread you will see a couple of useful links


----------



## andreachud

djfwells said:


> Do you have work over here ?
> I only ask as that will have a bearing on the arrangements you will need to consider for healthcare etc....


Hi, Hubby works for himself and only needs to be in the uk a few times a month. Rugby if anyone is interested...?


----------



## andreachud

Stravinsky said:


> I cant help with the kids side of it I'm afraid, but if you read my earlier post in this thread you will see a couple of useful links


Hi, Thanks for your reply, can you tell me if/how I am allowed to message someone privately ? Its just I noticed there are a few post relating to people moving to Olivia/Gandia with families and it would be nice to get in touch and maybe make friends before we go.

Thanks x


----------



## xabiaxica

andreachud said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply, can you tell me if/how I am allowed to message someone privately ? Its just I noticed there are a few post relating to people moving to Olivia/Gandia with families and it would be nice to get in touch and maybe make friends before we go.
> 
> Thanks x


you should have enough posts now - just give it a while if the facility hasn't kicked in yet

then you can click on the name of the person you want to send a message to & you'll get a dropdown menu - just select 'send Private Message'


----------



## andreachud

thankyou will give it a try !


----------



## Stravinsky

andreachud said:


> Hi, Hubby works for himself and only needs to be in the uk a few times a month. Rugby if anyone is interested...?


I'm not sure how that relates to the healthcare issue .... if he lives in Spain then the chances are he (and you) wont be able to access NHS in the UK


----------



## Stravinsky

andreachud said:


> Hi, Thanks for your reply, can you tell me if/how I am allowed to message someone privately ? Its just I noticed there are a few post relating to people moving to Olivia/Gandia with families and it would be nice to get in touch and maybe make friends before we go.
> 
> Thanks x


Xabia told you how to use it, but you should note that the Gandia Social Club exists just outside Oliva, and also U3A is alive and well in Oliva, where you can meet people and pursue different interests as well


----------



## plf

Does anyone have any thoughts on the Oliva Nova Golf resort, good or bad ??


----------



## jojo

plf said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts on the Oliva Nova Golf resort, good or bad ??


One of the moderators lives somewhere in that area, but he's not around much at the moment. But I'm sure someone will be along in the morning to give you some help and advice

Jo xxx


----------



## plf

Thanks Jo


----------



## barbarazzi

*thinking about a move to oliva area*

Hi,
my husband and i are currently thinking of a move to warmer climes, and i've been looking at the schools. i really like the look of lady elizabeth school in elche so have had a wee peek at houses in that area. can anyone give any advice on oliva? is it very spanish/british? good facilities? can anyone comment on the school?
my husband works offshore and will be able to continue with his current employer, so we're not needing to look for work in Spain (although i would consider something part-time, if only to stop myself drinking sangria all day long!)
thank you!


----------



## xabiaxica

barbarazzi said:


> Hi,
> my husband and i are currently thinking of a move to warmer climes, and i've been looking at the schools. i really like the look of lady elizabeth school in elche so have had a wee peek at houses in that area. can anyone give any advice on oliva? is it very spanish/british? good facilities? can anyone comment on the school?
> my husband works offshore and will be able to continue with his current employer, so we're not needing to look for work in Spain (although i would consider something part-time, if only to stop myself drinking sangria all day long!)
> thank you!



The Lady Elizabeth school isn't in Elche - the primary school is in Benitachell & the secondary in Lliber - both a very long way from Oliva tbh & I'm not sure if the school bus goes that far

here's the website Welcome to Laude The Lady Elizabeth School

but also, Oliva to Elche is even farther away & would be way too far for a daily school commute, if the school _was_ there - it would take well over an hour each way -& also afaik there isn't an International school in Elche - not on the NABSS website anyway 

LES Laude is a very good school though, I know some of the teachers there & also have friends who send their children there


----------



## barbarazzi

Hi xabiachica,

thanks for the reply - i'm not sure why i said elche, cos i knew the LES was not there. think i must have been confused cos we had seen a lovely house in elche but then didn't see much about schools in the area!

it's encouraging to hear good things about the school though. that is so important to us. gone are the days when i was a singleton and could just pick up and move wherever!


----------



## kevin.m.timmons

I'm the same boat. Looking at buying a home in the area. I hire Colomer as a lawyer applied for our NIE #'s. Wife is Belgian and I'm an American. We stayed there a few weeks ago, near the retirement home and the restaurant El Puluit. Looking for people that can help with minor repairs and can give some insight on the gypies in the area. Look forward to coming back with entire family for a X-Mas vacation.

Kevin


----------



## Amarela

Hi all, we are considering a move to Spain next year. We have our eye on a couple of areas, Ontinyent and Olivia.
We like the look of Olivia online but need to know a little more about Olivia and its citizens.
We love walking our dog and keeping fit, watching and playing sport would be essential.
Any thoughts please.
Chris & Debra.


----------



## ecoboss

Lucinda42 said:


> Hi
> 
> We are currently in the process of buying a property in Oliva
> I have a son who is 6 in August and need to try and get him into a school
> 
> We cannot move until December/January due to my current work situation
> I am going over for a quick visit next week
> I will try and speak to someone at the Ajuntament d'Oliva
> 
> Has anybody got any advice they can give us
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lucinda


I was wondering how this ended? We (2 adults, 2 kids) are planning to move to Oliva in October and kids will start school probably from January as they don't speak Spanish. I'm writing here as I would like to get some info if Oliva is nice place to live. I'd like to meet some people too, so when we arrive there will be some families we ca meet with. Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica

ecoboss said:


> I was wondering how this ended? We (2 adults, 2 kids) are planning to move to Oliva in October and kids will start school probably from January as they don't speak Spanish. I'm writing here as I would like to get some info if Oliva is nice place to live. I'd like to meet some people too, so when we arrive there will be some families we ca meet with. Thank you


Hi - I'd get them straight into school when you arrive. That's the best place for them to learn Spanish, anyway. 

How old are they? 
I have a friend in Oliva with two young boys


----------



## ecoboss

xabiachica said:


> Hi - I'd get them straight into school when you arrive. That's the best place for them to learn Spanish, anyway.
> 
> How old are they?
> I have a friend in Oliva with two young boys


Thank you. My son is 8 and daughter 2. Would it be ok for my son to attend school if his Spanish level is 0?


----------



## ecoboss

ecoboss said:


> Thank you. My son is 8 and daughter 2. Would it be ok for my son to attend school if his Spanish level is 0?


It would be great to meet people who have kids in Oliva, thank you for that ;-)


----------



## xabiaxica

ecoboss said:


> Thank you. My son is 8 and daughter 2. Would it be ok for my son to attend school if his Spanish level is 0?


My two were 5 & 8 when they started Spanish primary school here. although the elder knew some Spanish by then, I've known plenty of kids that age with zero Spanish do absolutely fine. They learn quickly at that age.

They'll be taught in both Castellano (Spanish) & Valenciano - but again, that shouldn't cause any problems. Many English kids find Valenciano easier than Castellano.


----------



## ecoboss

Thanks again. I'm really excited. I've started learning Spanish myself, but i'm not great. I hope being in Spain will give me a chance to learn much quicker ;-)


----------



## Lisdelsol

Hi, my daughter started school in Oliva with 0 spanish. she is taught in valencian but has 4 castillion lessons a week. The school has given her extra help to learn the language with a small group everyday. She is slowly learning but overall she loves school here and prefers it to school in the uk.


----------



## ecoboss

andreachud said:


> Hi
> I know this is an old post, but I would be gratefull if you could give me an insight into what its like living in Oliva/Gandia with kids? We are planning a permanent move to gandia in the next 6 months and my only worry is how the kids will fit in (5 and 2) and if they (and me) are going to make friends. Itwould be really nice to talk to somewhere who has already been through the move.
> 
> Many thanks
> x


Hi Andrea, how did it go? are you settled? I'm asking as we're moving to Gandia in February and I have a bit of worry myself. Thanks


----------



## ecoboss

Lisdelsol said:


> Hi, my daughter started school in Oliva with 0 spanish. she is taught in valencian but has 4 castillion lessons a week. The school has given her extra help to learn the language with a small group everyday. She is slowly learning but overall she loves school here and prefers it to school in the uk.


Hi Lisdelsol, may I ask which school she goes to? Is it state school or private? We were thinking of https://hortdepalauoliva.wordpress.com/ or INICIO - Colegio San José de la Montaña

I haven't contacted them yet, as we're still waiting for paper work to finish to find out when we can move in. 

Do you know how long would they need to wait to be accepted? If we move in in September, October?

Thank you


----------



## xabiaxica

ecoboss said:


> Hi Lisdelsol, may I ask which school she goes to? Is it state school or private? We were thinking of https://hortdepalauoliva.wordpress.com/ or INICIO - Colegio San José de la Montaña
> 
> I haven't contacted them yet, as we're still waiting for paper work to finish to find out when we can move in.
> 
> Do you know how long would they need to wait to be accepted? If we move in in September, October?
> 
> Thank you


They are both state schools, so your children will be allocated places by the education department in the school nearest to your home which has places available, & will be able to start as soon as your paperwork is sorted out. 

You can request a specific school, but you might not be allocated that school.


----------



## ecoboss

Thank you. I'll contact ayuntamiento once we've arrived.


----------



## Edrogers

Anyone know were I get cheap bicycle in oliva.


----------

